# inbuilt gas ovens



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi everyone, do any of you happen to know where i can purchase a new inbuilt gas oven for my new kitchen, as i am having difficulty locating the item,plenty of electric ones about but i would much prefer gas.
any suggestions within say a two hour drive of castelo branco.
thankyou and happy christmas to everyone.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just about every builders merchant, bathroom type shop should be able to supply or order also franchisee's like Tien21 show gas on website, Worten, R Popular, order an extra shelf one's never enough


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hiya canoeman maybe i posted that one slightly wrong?
it,s a separate oven/hob combo i am looking for and so far i have checked every local builders merchants, worten,jom,ikea etc etc and so on and have yet to turn up a single appliance hence the reason i posted the thread asking for help?.
at the moment it is proving extremely frustrating and i may have to go down the amazon/ebay route which i am really loathe to do as i would rather spend my money here in portugal.
hope someone can enlighten me to suppliers?.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

TIEN 21 bottom picture Teka's a poplar brand here but not the only option.

We've bought 2 at different times here, had no trouble ordering either time, from local shops, in 1st and 2nd houses we had gas hobs plus separate electric and gas ovens.

If you do bring in don't forget you need jets for Bottled gas


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Canoeman for your help will look into your suggestions.


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Try the big Leroy Merlin in Coimbra. 

Leroy Merlin - Bricolage, Construção, Decoração e Jardim -Leroy Merlin Homepage


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

Going there soon so will have a look. Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Electric's more popular because of easy instillation especially in apartments, gas should be connected by a qualified fitter even here, and you should make sure you can get at any flexible pipe if used as it's "dated"


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Just replaced one of these, looked at some in Makro which were made is Spain but ended up buying from John Lewis as it was better build quality + more facilities (and only slightly more expensive). Delivery to Portugal was done by Algarve Freight but they will drop off elsewhere in Portugal if you organise it.

You need to get a registered Gas Installer and 'Gas Inspection Certificate' now.


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks again everyone for your help,advice and info, i am visiting coimbra this week so will check out makro,leroy etc.
rightly or wrongly though i will be installing myself,as i am more competent than many of those so called professional experts here.
i have only had tradesmen on site twice in the last year both reccomended to me, and both times i had to re-do the work myself to a better standard.
unfortunately here as in uk there are way too many all round jack of all trades and masters they are not.
i know there are many truly qualified tradespeople out here, but locating them, having them reccomended, or just taking your chance with pot luck, is frustrating, time consuming,costly, and pretty much unsatisfactory.
i have watched some craftsmen here who are pure artists at what they do,awe inspiring and a pleasure to behold.and then many others, where you have to shake your head in disbelief and think to yourself just what are they doing!!!!!!.
suppose i am one of the lucky ones in respect that maybe 95per cent of things i can achieve and then get so upset to employ people with tasks i am maybe not capable of reaching, only to find alas i could of done it better.
i have for example seen countless times now, whereby on electrics,if a spare bit of wire is to hand a black will be used for an earth,or a red. or even an earth for a live mind boggling at times, but you have to laugh with amusement and a shake of your head.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Know the feeling but be aware you might negate any guarantees and more importantly house business insurance, project conditions etc especially as your dealing with public


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi canoeman yes i understand the issues, on a more lighthearted note i think i am the only person in the village who actually has house insurance, and to be fair i think some of these houses out here in the sticks were probably wired with electric connections by horse and cart in the 1930s ha ha!!!!!.
still absolutely love it here though and and would,nt swop my portuguese friends and neighbours for anything, i have now mastered the technique of shrugging my shoulders and learnt that good things come to those who wait(p.s. still waiting for my border tiles i ordered eight months ago) lovin it!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

p.s. again forget to mention my satalite and internet are still lost somewhere out there in the galaxy and work on an as when can be bothered basis


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Unfortunately though if your dealing with public then you need insurance especially non Portuguese, Sat have you lost tv? or just not yet got around to it, new sat online now and causing lots of loss of signal and channels depending on your location.


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

no not dealing with public,private residence, had sat installed six months ago, unfortunately this was one of the two jobs i couldnt tackle and paid someone to install, its been a disaster, i have now replaced original box with humax, still hit and miss so now need to purchase a twin lnb according to box instructions so will try this but dunno if will make any differance?.
yes like others we have lost channel 5,5star,and 5usa.
we still have no bbc though, when we had the system installed originally, we had bbc, but had to get him to retune so we got channel 5 and then when the installer left our house we found we had gained channel 5 but lost bbc as a result, but as channel 5 has now moved should i know do something to try receive bbc, i am sorely missing match of the day on saturday nights i am not a telly head but do like motd, any info help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

New Sat has a much tighter beam into UK so far less overspill, as more channels move across to new Satellites then you might well have increasing problems, you only need twin or more LNB if you want to run 2 cables to Humax to record one watch another if that's the model you've got, or cables to other TV's
If you don't have BBC probably due to transponder code not on the box menu whether you get 5 or not doesn't affect BBC it's down to having right transponder codes and signal strength
What size dish? what make and db LNB?
This site is frequently updated with transponder and polarization codes new sats are 2F, 1N will be replaced Astra 1N / Astra 2A / Astra 2B / Astra 2D / Astra 2F / Eutelsat 28A / Eutelsat 28B (28.2°E) - All transmissions - frequencies - KingOfSat


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi i think the dish is 1.4m unsure of make of lnb, yes twin lnb would be so we can record one watch another, i really am not technically minded when it comes to electronics,hi tech etc, that was the reason behind having a professional instalation, but i now am left pulling my hair out so to speak as after having buying a really nice tv good quality box and paying for install i have about 4 channels worth watching so, so, very disappointed and having spent alot of money do not feel like shelling out yet again.
its so frustrating to me because everything else i can manage to attain work wise, but a tech head i am not,good job i dont watch tv between march-nov as am outside working but obviously winter not so


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Well you should have a lot more than 4 get him back if he's a professional LNB db lower the value the better Invacom gold 0.1db one of the better products


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

the lnb make is ibersat n/f 0.3db s/n 1105.
do the codes need keying into the humax box on manual tune? or does the lnb need moving on the actual dish?.
thanks canoeman


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

*Turkey sandwich anyone?*

Hi, To go back to one your earlier posts, in the UK the Gov Regs about gas installation include 
"Qualification and supervision3.—(1) No person shall carry out any work in relation to a gas fitting or gas storage vessel unless he is competent to do so". This means if you can justify being a "competent person" then you (as I have done) may do the installation yourself. 
As you have noticed the quality of work, gas, electric or building is not governed by a piece of paper, I now take responsibility and do my own gas, electric and building work unless I feel it is outside my ability. I've had enough problems in the last year 2x electricians + 2 x plumbers and 3 insurance claims to decide the work I do will in the long run be beneficial and a lot lot cheaper then using so called "experts". 

My views are backed by technical knowledge and experience. Presently I am being apalled by the local wall building experts whose offering is unable to support a roof.

Doing more of the work is one of the reasons for moving to CP, a more relaxed view, maybe more physical labour, taking control and responsibility, less pointless "red tape”, and definitely taking a less judgmental view of others. 

So happy new CP year, Oh and if you didn’t know - a home made still with a thermometer reading 78.4C is a good way of disposing of your excess fruit.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

noserhodes said:


> the lnb make is ibersat n/f 0.3db s/n 1105.
> do the codes need keying into the humax box on manual tune? or does the lnb need moving on the actual dish?.
> thanks canoeman


You only need to key in, if there not there, so yes and no key in then do a manual tune, hopefully you'll get BBC back, if you going to change LNB then go for one with a lower db value, no the LNB doesn't need moving on the dish but it can be necessary to move in a twisting +/- direction to get best signal.

Coleio no idea where you get this from " less pointless "red tape”" for Portugal, UK a competent person don't think so, they have to be registered and as MrBife pointed out gas fitting should only be carried out by a registered fitter in Portugal, when ours where fitted our electrician/plumber refused and the registered BP man came in to do instillation and connection of pipework


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

I was, till I left, involved with gas + electrical safety, usually toxic and explosive industrial gas monitoring equipment repair and sign off. I can also quote from the EU research report on LNG gas and gas bottle explosions which I have here. The quote about a competent person is from UK Gov regs - nothing about being registered. Being registered and being competent are not the same. Basing you opinion on one instance makes it difficult to argue your point such as " when ours where fitted our electrician/plumber refused and the registered BP man came in to do instillation and connection of pipework ". Possibly in Portugal regulations are different but I'd expect them to be used in a pragmatic rather than constraining manner.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry but I don't accept your take on a "competent person" this quote is from RoSPA and clearly states 
"Only Gas Safe Registered engineers can work on gas and fit, fix and service boilers, gas fires and most types of gas cookers in your home - it’s the law."
In UK we have to have yearly tests on all gas installations and supply a copy of certificates to tenants. 

" Possibly in Portugal regulations are different but I'd expect them to be used in a pragmatic rather than constraining manner"
if that's your view fine but very wide of the reality, I wasn't stating an opinion but reporting a fact, the second time we had oven/boiler fitted I knew better and arranged gas fitter before work, the certificate from the registered Gas Fitter had to be supplied as part of required paperwork for the "project" to be "signed off" by Camara and Habitation Cert issued.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Unattrib...quote


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you want an attributrable quote then 

Do I have to use a Gas Safe registered engineer to complete gas work?
Anyone employed to work on gas appliances in domestic premises must be a Gas Safe registered engineer and competent in that area of gas work. The gas engineer's competencies are clearly marked on the back of the engineer's Gas Safe Register ID card. If in any doubt you can ring Gas Safe Register 0800 408 5500 or check their website to see if the engineer is registered."

Source Sealth & Saftey Executive UK Government Gas safety - Home owners


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry but I was quoting from The Gas Safety (Installation and Use) Regulations 1998, which I (naively) assumed as "the law" not some " Sealth & Saftey " (pi**ed?) site about employing someone to do your CP12.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Doesn't matter where your quoting from it doesn't alter the fact that in the UK you must use a
" Gas Safe registered engineer and competent in that area of gas work" i.e. different Registratios for differrent areas of Gas work.

I also believes very similar applies here as a Gas certificate of safety is also required in other areas like B&B, holiday lets etc


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Sure there are those that can and those that can`t and my own view is when faced with a smiling potential seller who proclaims "I did it all myself" is to run a mile.
I assume your insurance claims you mentioned were only successful because you had a legitimate claim against a "qualified" tradesman.
I wish i had your ability and confidence but i don`t so i have to rely on those that have the documentation to prove they are capable of doing the job and if they subsequently make a balls up i have some avenue of recompence.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi,

Surely you'd ask the potential seller for copies the sign off certs for the work, we always do, she (he) could be the builder/electrician/plumber. Here, where ever I am, anyone can do the electrical work but you "need a bit pf paper" to sign off the work, in the UK it's commonly known as Part P, also there is a BIG difference between doing work for someone else i.e. employed to do the work and working on your own property. In the UK you may have a kettle at home for years and years but the one at work has to undergo periodic testing (PAT testing) or it's illegal, I can do yours (for 3euro) as I have a "bit of paper".

Insurance claims were against buildings insurance not tradesperson insurance. 

Documentation (red tape) does not prove capability, I cite driving licence (ability to drive safely) vs insurance loading for new drivers - if the paperwork was the same for everyone then the insurance premium would also be the same (without NCB) AND the fact that two tradespersons with the same papers will not, necessarily, produce the same quality of work. You need to ensure the tradesperson has the ability to do the work or you run the risk of getting cowboy work from a tradesperson with a bit of paper.

Getting unbiased information and references is a serious problem. Related to insurance; I find 50% of solicitors are below average but have yet to find one who admits they are in the lower half. If you decide that the only tradespersons you employ have to have a bit of paper without asking any questions then that is your free choice and I would not suggest you do it any other way or do the work yourself.






Dennis said:


> Sure there are those that can and those that can`t and my own view is when faced with a smiling potential seller who proclaims "I did it all myself" is to run a mile.
> I assume your insurance claims you mentioned were only successful because you had a legitimate claim against a "qualified" tradesman.
> I wish i had your ability and confidence but i don`t so i have to rely on those that have the documentation to prove they are capable of doing the job and if they subsequently make a balls up i have some avenue of recompence.


----------

